# Season ender jump (Vid)



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

This was a really great season for me. 17 days on the snow (typically 1 day a weekend, sometimes 2). I achieved lots of mini-goals:
* Realisation that my general technique sucks, and learning to correct it
* Cleared the lip of a 16ft half pipe
* Shifty air off a kicker
* Method air
* 360 off a bit larger (15ft) jump
* Learning carving on fresh corduroy
* First actual attempt at a wildcat (Once, i havent found a suitable kicker/landing to try again)
* Started trying tamedogs. Mainly just jumping onto my back right now
* RAILS 
- 50-50s and BS boardslides on downhill box, pipe, then rails (50-50 on the rail was a fairly big moment)
- 180 on to the box
- FS boardslides on a box. Cant seem to stay locked on for the rail unless i land with the rail right in the middle of the bindings. Kept trying for that stylish nose biased slide but kept slipping off.
- Main thing is, i *get it* now. Rails are fun, they have the same accomplishment feeling as jumps, but once done i just unbind and go back for another go - no lifts or waiting. More of that will be done next season!

So on Sunday, after spending a bunch of time on rails, i was heading towards the Medium line of jumps when i saw that my wife and a friend had come to wait for me at the bottom of the park so we could head off to the regular slopes (it was at around 3pm). i figured "what have i got to lose - Its the end of the weekend near the end of the season", and lined up for their "L" jump. Looking at the homepage now it says 15m (50ft), but I doubt that Maybe 30ft?. I do know it had a bigger kick than the "M" i had been hitting with confidence - skiers and boarders were getting some serious height off it.






Super shakey gopro footage. The kick caught me off guard and messed my balance. Caught a toe edge right before the lip, whacked the gopro and proceeded to tumble in a backside rotation before landing on my left side. Much of the movement you see is the gopro, on the cheap pole i have

End result is a broken collar bone, and the corners of my radius and ulnar bones









Its all fairly clean, not too painful, but a bit of a hassle. Sucks to end the season when there is still snow out there, but i keep looking at all the positives, and just cant wait to get back into it next season! Though I think the M jumps are all i will hit from now on. At 35 I am a bit old to get into big airs


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> my general technique sucks
> 
> lined up for their "L" jump. Looking at the homepage now it says 15m (50ft),


Yeah I think I found your problem...

Also, ouch :blink:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, I have been trying to keep from opening the shoulders on jump approaches, but as evidenced in the video, I failed when it counted. Was doing so well on the smaller jumps too...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

That was way out of my level. 
Hope you heal quick and thank goodness it was the end of the season. 
I said it before and bares repeating, sure seems like the end of this season is a little more filled with injuries than years past. 

At like 21 seconds you can see your front foot dig into that lip and shoot up snow. I'm guessin that's kinda where things went bad. 
From your shadow it almost looked like you were doing a nose grab of some sort and saved it but the xrays don't lie. 

I can't jump with a gopro in my hands, I don't know how ppl do that. I've got to much to concentrate on without adding that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

1. Look before you leap and check the features. 
2. Put the gopole down till you become a better rider
3. Stop getting too gnarly for your own good. 
4. I suggest investing in some tumbling classes so you know how to suck up like a ball and not hurt yourself.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah learning how to mess up a jump / trick and not get hurt is almost as important than learning how to land it properly.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 4. I suggest investing in some tumbling classes so you know how to suck up like a ball and not hurt yourself.


I need to teach my daughter this and myself so if anyone can point me to some instruction here. You don't usually see how to crash properly off a jump....


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man! At least it's close to the end of the season. 


When things go wrong for me I just to keep the limbs in and stay limber. Try to use your board to soften the blow if possible. 

Easier said than done though, I wrecked my elbow this season by trying to stay upright, put my arm down when I landed sketchy. I regretted it for a few weeks.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

I just tuck my head in and try to roll as much as possible. you have too much momentum to realistically hope to stop yourself quickly, which would be the first reflex. oh and also tuck your arms in as well. no point in trying to punch the earth, it's much bigger than you.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

slyder said:


> I need to teach my daughter this and myself so if anyone can point me to some instruction here. You don't usually see how to crash properly off a jump....


Simply do the exact opposite of what I do. Jeez I wish I had footage.

For real though Tokyo, positive vibes, heal up quick... next seasons right around the corner! :yahoo:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Take a few judo lessons. Tumbling and learning to fall are part of the basics....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That looked like it fully sucked.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

slyder said:


> I need to teach my daughter this and myself so if anyone can point me to some instruction here. You don't usually see how to crash properly off a jump....


It's all about making your body as round as possible. Chin to your chest will help brace your neck when you have to roll over from your back while also helping minimize whip lash, also trying to round out or hunch your back. bringing your arms in is good as well.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Best thing about this whole thread is your positive attitude, heal quick, follow suggestion, & wait for next year :eusa_clap:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> It's all about making your body as round as possible. Chin to your chest will help brace your kneck when you have to roll over from your back while also helping minimize whip lash, also trying to round out or hunch your back. bringing your arms in is good as well.


How you doing with those ribs? You still planning to be at Woodward at Copper this summer? If you are, I'm coming to see ya.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> How you doing with those ribs? You still planning to be at Woodward at Copper this summer? If you are, I'm coming to see ya.


ribs are ok, still broken and somewhat painful but i was able to sleep on my side last night for the first time in over a week. trying to sleep on your back is a lot harder then i thought hah. i started taking myself off the oxygen for longer periods too and havent felt as short of breath as i was so i think my lung is doing ok, which is gonna be the big one. broken ribs i know, ive done that plenty of times before and have ridden with them too, just a lot more carefully, but the lungs is what was scaring me a little.

def gonna be working the summer camp no matter what. might even try and take some runs this weekend if i can. i got a follow up xray and appointment this friday so ill see what he says.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

All extremely solid points.


BurtonAvenger said:


> 1. Look before you leap and check the features.


I *should* have rolled past the jump at least once. The M jump is to the left of it, so the L jump was always behind me. If i did, I might have noticed the difference in kick, and the size probably would have scared me off.



BurtonAvenger said:


> 2. Put the gopole down till you become a better rider


Gopole was short, i figured it wouldnt mess me up too bad (looking back most of the stacks i have were when i tried to video myself). Sucks that i dont have any riding partners to take videos of me, but thats life.



BurtonAvenger said:


> 3. Stop getting too gnarly for your own good.


This hits home pretty hard. Without having any similar level riding partners, i dont really have a good gage for how hard to push myself to improve. But until now, overestimating my abilities just resulted in an embarrassing stack, at worst a sore wrist. But seeing this video, realising it could have been my back or my neck, will really make me stop and think. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> 4. I suggest investing in some tumbling classes so you know how to suck up like a ball and not hurt yourself.


Another good one. Its hard to think straight in those situations, and for me it seems survival instinct just cut in - obviously my instincts are a little off so i tried to take the fall on my arms.

Thanks all for the great advice and comments. I dunno if its the pain killers, but i still see it as a great weekend out on the snow. Did heli-boarding on Saturday (more like heli-assisted BC tour - it was fairly tame slopes with hardpack or spring slush for the ride back). The park riding earlier on the Sunday was super fun. Yeah i got hurt, but i'll get better!

And i will take tumbling classes. That actually sounds like fun (btw, is that an actual class? snowboard camp type of class or general sports?).

Some sucky points though:
I am a leftie, and now need to do everything with my right hand
My new Echelon Killbox arrives this Saturday
Sick leave? this is Japan! Was back at work on Monday AM, typing one handed and struggling the crowded trains.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Drunks always seem to just walk away from some of the worst accidents. So you could try that.

Tumbling classes are actually pretty common. The only issue may be that you will look like a bit of a creeper being in a class with a bunch of 12-18 year old cheerleaders.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

*I am a leftie, and now need to do everything with my right hand
*
i hear ya' when i broke my left thumb and placed in a cast, i had to learn to wipe my ass with my right!:laugh:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ribs are ok, still broken and somewhat painful but i was able to sleep on my side last night for the first time in over a week. trying to sleep on your back is a lot harder then i thought hah. i started taking myself off the oxygen for longer periods too and havent felt as short of breath as i was so i think my lung is doing ok, which is gonna be the big one. broken ribs i know, ive done that plenty of times before and have ridden with them too, just a lot more carefully, but the lungs is what was scaring me a little.
> 
> def gonna be working the summer camp no matter what. might even try and take some runs this weekend if i can. i got a follow up xray and appointment this friday so ill see what he says.


Heal up fast Cr0, and show some of your freestyle vids that we enjoyed watching:thumbsup:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

t21 said:


> *I am a leftie, and now need to do everything with my right hand
> *
> i hear ya' when i broke my left thumb and placed in a cast, i had to learn to wipe my ass with my right!:laugh:


Here in Japan we have washlet toilets that do all the cleaning for you :yahoo:
I have almost mastered chopsticks... that will take a while tho!



f00bar said:


> The only issue may be that you will look like a bit of a creeper being in a class with a bunch of 12-*18 year old cheerleaders*.


*I'M SOLD!*
Will look for classes in the upper age range


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> i figured "what have i got to lose - Its the end of the weekend near the end of the season"


This...this thought process is my cue NOT to do something. It's the thought process which often precedes that "something" not ending well.

Sucks because the temptation is there, logically it's alluring and makes perfect sense. But in reality, for me at least, it's a total trap.

Great to hear you had a stellar season though! Sorry to hear it ended on a low note.

But you have all the off season to heal and sounds like your spirits are good. Sending vibes your way for a swift recovery!


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

You are in Japan. Right? 

Take some Judo/Aikido classes. You'll learn to fall the right way.


Anyways, good luck with your injury.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

snowman55 said:


> You are in Japan. Right?
> 
> Take some Judo/Aikido classes. You'll learn to fall the right way.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

Judo/Aikido sounds cool too... Less 18yr old cheerleaders with that option of course. But after watching some tumbling videos it seems it is more of a gymnastics art than what i expected (a class where we all practice tumbling/falling). Right now all of these options sound like the need a fully healed and strong collarbone though!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

t21 said:


> *I am a leftie, and now need to do everything with my right hand
> *
> i hear ya' when i broke my left thumb and placed in a cast, i had to learn to wipe my ass with my right!:laugh:


im left handed and wipe with my right... youre doing it wrong haha


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

dang. another one... get well soon man... falling is an art that ive not yet mastered but am figuring out!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

tokyo_dom said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Judo/Aikido sounds cool too... Less 18yr old cheerleaders with that option of course. But after watching some tumbling videos it seems it is more of a gymnastics art than what i expected (a class where we all practice tumbling/falling). Right now all of these options sound like the need a fully healed and strong collarbone though!


you can always find a place like woodward too, we always to a basic tumbling lesson with our intros (people who have never been to woodward at copper before) and then you get to jump on trampolines and shit which is always fun.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

That sucks!! Your right though, at least the season is over so the regret is a lot smaller. If it makes you feel better you taught me a lesson! I did something very similar at the end of this season involving a large step up jump, a newly learned front side 3, and not enough speed. I got lucky and left with a sore body and a busted lip, but seeing this I should be more careful as well! I definitely recommend learning how to fall, coming from a light gymnastic background it can not only help avoid the big injuries at times, but it will divert some of the energy that can lead to the more gradual wear and tear options that arise eventually as well.

Watching the vid again it was definitely you opening your shoulders that killed you, but you already knew that. Try taking off jumps using an edge whether you spinning or not. It will give you a stable platform, and since one edge is up it would be a lot harder to catch if you do happen do open up those shoulders a little bit. Once you start spinning you will be more comfortable and used to the set up turn motions that are essential! I would stick with the smaller jumps until you tame those shoulders and get used to using your edges. Best wishes bro! At least you got another story!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> you can always find a place like woodward too, we always to a basic tumbling lesson with our intros (people who have never been to woodward at copper before) and then you get to jump on trampolines and shit which is always fun.


Man, i look at places like Woodward etc and get so jealous. There are lots of separate facilities here, trampoline rooms, indoor slopes, water jumps, airbag jumps etc. But no complete training facilities, and nothing i can find to practice jumping into foam pits.

Will try to do the trampoline at least this year. Water jumps/air bag jumps if possible (not that either of them help with basic fall training)



a4h Saint said:


> That sucks!! Your right though, at least the season is over so the regret is a lot smaller. If it makes you feel better you taught me a lesson! I did something very similar at the end of this season involving a large step up jump, a newly learned front side 3, and not enough speed. I got lucky and left with a sore body and a busted lip, but seeing this I should be more careful as well! I definitely recommend learning how to fall, coming from a light gymnastic background it can not only help avoid the big injuries at times, but it will divert some of the energy that can lead to the more gradual wear and tear options that arise eventually as well.
> 
> Watching the vid again it was definitely you opening your shoulders that killed you, but you already knew that. Try taking off jumps using an edge whether you spinning or not. It will give you a stable platform, and since one edge is up it would be a lot harder to catch if you do happen do open up those shoulders a little bit. Once you start spinning you will be more comfortable and used to the set up turn motions that are essential! I would stick with the smaller jumps until you tame those shoulders and get used to using your edges. Best wishes bro! At least you got another story!


Thanks for the advice/encouragement! i usually know to keep pressure on the toe edge even for straight jumps. I could list problems like a chopped up kicker, steeper than necessary kick (possibly due to it being april, in the afternoon), higher than necessary speed, but at the end of the day, it was the size that got to me. Panic caused me to do all the things that i know i shouldnt. Shoulders opened up like a bitch, tried to absorb the kick with my legs instead of popping off a stable stance.

In short, i was not ready for this sized jump. But knowing what can happen if i do mess up, made me realise that i think i need to stop trying to hit bigger features like this. No matter how comfortable i get on the smaller jumps, I think i will stay under 25ft. You dont know what could happen - even at Cr0_reps_smit's level, bad stacks happen (due to a gust of wind i believe?). I am never going to be pro, i missed that boat, so i should stick with having fun while staying relatively safe

Speaking of which, I actually think i had more fun on the rails this weekend :yahoodespite me starting a thread asking what makes them fun recently!). Broken bones do happen there too of course, but slower speeds/less height means less bad breaks? could be wrong


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

They don't have gymnastics training gyms out there like in the states? My kids happened to go to Tim Daggets (sealed the 84 team gold with a 10 in rings for you youngins) but it just happens to be a half mile away from my house. There are quite a few around. Both my kids when they were little took classes there, non competitive, just for fun for an hour a week. He mostly works with the competition teams, but every once in a while he'd come and work with the little kids. So I can say both my kids are Olympic champion trained.

They almost always have open gym where if you pay the hour fee you can jump around in the pit. Plus they usually hire young college kids studying in their athletics department to help out. Mostly women and cute, and all legal age....


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I broke my collar bone in two places about 8-9 years ago and the good news is they rarely need surgery and usually heal up just as strong as they were before. Good luck on your recovery and stay positive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kinda off topic and sorry about bring back a dead thread, but..... I couldn't help but notice the board you were riding. It looks like the exact same one I ride!! 2012 K2 Parkstar 152, correct? I just get excited when I see somebody else riding the same board as me... 

Btw hope the injury is healed and you're ready to go this season!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks man yes it is all healed up and i am ready to hit the snow again soon. Wrist is actually turning out to be the slowest healing, i will definitely need a wrist guard/supporter this year, but at least that is easy to do.

And yes it is a 2012 Parkstar. Quite like this deck, its playful yet useable all over.
I picked up an Echelon Killbox for this year though since i want to do some rail work, and because i just love the graphics on that board. In fact i loved it so much, that i also bought one of Echelon's testbed samples - a traditional camber board with the same graphic - for when i feel like doing more carving and high speed bombing. Kinda means the Parkstar will take a backseat this year; but then who knows, maybe i wont enjoy full rocker as much


----------

